
Apple may have killed the BlackBerry - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-9963839-17.html
======
ideas101
this guy has no clue what he's talking about - RIM is the King (at least right
now) in enterprise email system and to kill the king you have to first kill
its army - corporation is not going to change their service providers just
because of iphone, period. why? well ...

2\. it will cost a fortune to change the infrastructure in a corporation who
are used to RIM,

3\. even if they plan to change the infrastructure, the decision making
(bureaucracy)and getting everything tested and setting up new tech support
structure will at least take a year or two.

4\. RIM is coming with new models (this summer) - which may surprisingly come
with amazing features. Also their new product cycle is getting shorter and
shorter with new design and easy usability.

5\. lack of physical keyboard is a topic of concern for power users -
executives dont have time to learn new way of typing.

6\. RIM has a huge market share due to its availability with multiple service
providers - apple's biggest weakness is its exclusivity with at&t and this may
make them to regret in long term.

7\. RIM may surprise everyone by having some exclusive tie-up with service
providers, for example free VOIP calls within north america - they will still
make money out of data plans though but something like this will have huge
impact on competitors business models.

Conclusion: Don Reisinger, STOP dreaming !

